# CGC Today!!



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My baby girl, Dayna von Royale, received her CGC today and I am very proud of her!!!










Thank you Chris & Tim for the training, for the dog, but more importantly the handler!!!!

Thanks to Dan Williams for officiating.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

AWESOME!!! WAY TO GO DAYNA!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Dayna!! What a great pic, even though the handler wasn't in it... The Liberty club all looked great.
I bet you can't wait til you get your schH _4 _


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you! I love the pic as well...great action shot!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlCongrats to you and Dayna!! What a great pic, even though the handler wasn't in it... The Liberty club all looked great.
> I bet you can't wait til you get your schH _4 _


Ouch!!!!!!! That is going to haunt me for months!!!

After the CGC, we worked dogs like our regular Saturday afternoon training....Dan Williams was offering some solid mentoring/coaching to our club Helpers, and mixing it up with some pop quiz type questions....."how many stick hits in the SchH 4?" Clearly, the next time I am around Mr. Williams I will listen closely to the question before I rattle off a SchH 3 answer. LOL

It was a fun day.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a great picture and a great accomplishment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ahh~ It was all good! And Dayna should be very proud of her handler!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It was a great day!

11 SchH dogs trialed for their CGCs and all 11 passed with flying colors. Great training day afterwards, and very nice to have Jane and Karlo visit too! 

Congrats to Wayne and Dayna and everyone else!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congrats Wayne and Dayna! Great teamwork, great job!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Wayne and Dayna!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey congrats!!! I was going to say THAT does not look like a sedate CGC exercise! LOL!!! But it is a great picture!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations to ALL!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

X10 to Wayne and Dana!!









And same to ALL the dogs and handlers who got their CGC!

Excellent way to show off the versatility and temperament of a well-bred, well-trained working dog!


----------

